
Ask HN: Y2038 Problem and SGI IRIX and Others - crmrc114
Not sure if anyone cares but its crazy to think about all the legacy operating systems that are going to be unable to work properly past 2038 because of clock issues. Is there a larger community project to patch OS&#x27;es where this is possible.<p>I know IRIX is a lost cause because its closed source and I dont see HPE making any changes to that...<p>Is there a Y2038 community website where opensource developers are all working as a community to patch this bug and certify software as patched for Y2038? Without a central clearinghouse where people can check for compatibility I can see a ton of panic as the rollover epoch approaches.
======
crmrc114
Link to Irix.cc thread
[http://forums.irixnet.org/thread-1779.html](http://forums.irixnet.org/thread-1779.html)

